# Want to try web-based gaming!



## timbannock (Apr 17, 2009)

Anybody willing to run a one-shot 4e, nWoD, PARANOIA, or Cortex game through Skype/MapTool or OpenRPG/MapTool?

I ask because I've never used these programs for gaming, but am interested in learning how to do so.  Obviously, that means I'm a total n00b to these tools, so you might want to consider that...

I'm also willing to "sit in on" or "guest star" in such a game.

Although I'm new to internet-based gaming, I've been DMing/STing/GMing and Playing for 20+ years, mainly D&D and WoD.

I already have Skype on my PC, but have not looked into OpenRPG or MapTool much.


----------



## marcobravo (May 1, 2009)

PM me for my skype info


----------



## azhrei_fje (May 2, 2009)

You should consider posting on the RpTools forum.  We have a very active community there and there are people posting LFG and LFP in the appropriate forum all the time.


----------

